# Recommendations Judo Phildelphia?



## macher (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi I live in Philadelphia PA and there’s a decent amount of Judo dojo near me. However I’m not interested in Judo as a sport I’m interested in the self defense. Seems like most dojo are competition based. 

Anyone recommend a dojo in Philly that’s self defense based? Thanks!


----------

